# Slow breeding



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

I see videos on youtube where someone brings home mice they just purchased, stick them in a cage, and they literally get it on instantly. Is this common? because my breeding has picked up very slowly, and sometimes it takes 35 days to get babies. is it a matter of experience for studs, or with the does? because theres always one doe that will not let the buck anywhere near her, at least for a few days


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't say its common but I wouldn't say it is uncommon either. I have a buck, (born here) that always takes a month or two just to get the girl pregnant while his son will get them usually between day 1 and 4. Both bucks are as.. "experienced" as each other and many of the does are 1st or 2nd time Mums. Mice come into heat every 3-5 days so the reason the doe probably will not let a buck near her is because she is not "in the mood"/ in heat.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd say it all depends on the mice personalities, I've had bucks that took months to figure out what there nuts are for lol then I've had bucks who don't need telling twice. I've had bucks who back off if the doe`s say no, then I've had ones who don't take no for an answer.


----------

